# New member and market place



## Ibiza_1.4tdi (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi, new member here thanks in advance as I'll have a few questions.

I had joined as there was a mk1 Audi TT Quattro sport on Autotrader that has now ended before I managed to enquire and I wondered if it had been for sale on here as well. I take it I have to be registered a few weeks etc before I can have access to view the market place? Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Click link for Market Place & PM access info.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  no quattro Sport for sale on here at the moment last one was in November little pic of mine to keep you going until you find the right one lol


----------



## Ibiza_1.4tdi (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks for letting me know it wasn't on here. Is the a specific section I should post on to ask about the QS models?

Thanks.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ibiza_1.4tdi said:


> Thanks for letting me know it wasn't on here. Is the a specific section I should post on to ask about the QS models?
> 
> Thanks.


No but there is a qS forum on Facebook


----------



## Ibiza_1.4tdi (Mar 4, 2020)

Thank you will have a look.


----------

